
Bill Gates warns that nobody is paying attention to gene editing - sunils34
https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-says-gene-editing-raises-ethical-questions-2019-1
======
shard972
Wouldn't help that a large part of the "educated" population seems to be under
the impression that genetics is some kind of spook.

